# PT1000 Widerstand mit Ausgangsklemme Simulieren



## Fozzy (4 April 2018)

Hallo, 

bin mir nicht Sicher ob ich hier richtig bin...
Ich würde gerne den Außentemperaturfühler meiner Heizung ersetzten und von meiner Wetterstation die an der SPS hängt regeln. 

Kann ich mir Hilf einer Analogen Ausgangsklemme einen PT1000 "Simulieren".

Bin leider nicht so fit was SPS angeht und habe mir viel mit Beispiel Programmen erarbeit.


----------



## PN/DP (4 April 2018)

Reicht es Dir, von dem Außentemperaturfühler nur ein/zwei Grenzwerte zu simulieren oder mußt Du tatsächlich auf ca. 1 Grad genau den Außentemperaturwert weitergeben? Wenn man die elektronische Schaltung des PT1000-Eingangs der Heizung nicht genau kennt, dann müßte man einen *potentialfreien* Widerstand im Bereich von ca. 800 bis 1200 Ohm in Schritten von ca. 1 bis 2 Ohm steuern/simulieren - sowas gibt es nicht als fertige SPS-Baugruppe. Du bräuchtest
a) ein digitales Potentiometer ca. 1 kOhm
b) oder einen Meßverstärker/Umsetzer/Simulator/Emulator mit Eingang 0-10V oder 0/4-20mA oder seriell oder Bus zu Ausgang PT1000 oder Widerstand
c) oder ein Potie mit Motorantrieb

Vermutlich gibt es für a) und b) irgendwo fertige Elektronik-Baugruppen (vermutlich teuer weil unüblich, z.B. PT100/PT1000 Emulator) oder man bastelt sich was, z.B. mit AD8400/AD8402
0-10v auf Pt1000

Hat Deine Heizung vielleicht noch eine andere Möglichkeit die Außentemperatur anzugeben?

Harald


----------



## Fozzy (4 April 2018)

mh könnte mir fast vorstellen das 2-3 grenzwerte auch reichen sollte. 

Müsste ich mal mit meinem Heizungsbauer absprechen was die Heizung mit der Aussemperatur regelt. 
Ansonsten könnte ich ja schon fast über digital Ausgänge feste Widerstände schalten.
z.B. >0°C , 10°C und <20°C


----------



## Heinileini (4 April 2018)

Was für einen Pt1000-Typ erwartet die HeizungsSteuerung? 2-Leiter, 3-Leiter oder 4-Leiter? 
Ausnahmsweise wäre die 2-Leiter-Version diesmal wohl von Vorteil für die Simulation per Analog-Ausgang.
Welche Spannung liegt denn am Pt1000 an bei z.B. -10°C, 0°C, 10°C oder 20°C?
Ich schlage vor, statt des Pt1000 einen (wenigstens) 820-Ohm-Widerstand (bis maximalstens 1 kOhm) anzuschliessen und über einen Vorwiderstand zusätzlich den AnalogAusgang.
Schliesslich geht es nur darum, dass die Schaltung den MessStrom der HeizungsSteuerung "wegstecken" und der AnalogAusgang die Spannung am 820-Ohm-Widerstand verändern kann, indem er ein zusätzliches Strömchen durch den 820-Ohm-Widerstand überlagert. 
Einen 3- oder 4-Leiter-Pt1000 würde ich allerdings gar nicht erst versuchen, auf diese Weise zu simulieren.
Gruss, Heinileini


PS:
Alternativ: ein 1,1 kOhm oder 1,2 kOhm Widerstand und parallel dazu ein OptoKoppler, er über einem Vorwiderstand vom AnalogAusgang gespeist wird.
Vorteil: die PotenzialTrennung. Nachteil: die Nichtlinearität.


----------



## PN/DP (4 April 2018)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Schliesslich geht es nur darum, dass die Schaltung den MessStrom der HeizungsSteuerung "wegstecken" und der AnalogAusgang die Spannung am 820-Ohm-Widerstand verändern kann, indem er ein zusätzliches Strömchen durch den 820-Ohm-Widerstand überlagert.


Achtung. Die Simulationsschaltung muß sich mit der Heizungs-Elektronik vertragen. Die Simulation des PT1000 muß sehr wahrscheinlich potentialfrei erfolgen (z.B. über einen Trennverstärker). Damit der Meßstrom nicht den Meßfühler erwärmt wird der Meßstrom oft gepulst.

Harald


----------



## Heinileini (4 April 2018)

@Harald



PN/DP schrieb:


> Achtung. Die Simulationsschaltung muß sich mit der Heizungs-Elektronik vertragen. Die Simulation des PT1000 muß sehr wahrscheinlich potentialfrei erfolgen (z.B. über einen Trennverstärker). Damit der Meßstrom nicht den Meßfühler erwärmt wird der Meßstrom oft gepulst.


Meßstrom oft gepulst: Die MessEinrichtung darf auch weiterhin pulsen - die Simulation verzichtet einfach auf das Pulsen und muss sich nicht darauf einsynchronisieren.​
Potentialfrei: Ja, sollte man anstreben. Hatte deshalb auch den OptoKoppler unter PS nachgeschoben. Die zu erwartende Nichtlinearität müsste das SPS-Programm ausbügeln. Da aber das Thema andiskutiert wurde, dass einige wenige "Grenzwerte" bereits den angestrebten Zweck erfüllen könnten, glaube ich, dass hier kein hochpräziser Umsetzer erforderlich ist.
AussenTemperaturen oberhalb von 20°C exakt zu simulieren dürfte ohnehin unnötig sein, solange eine Heizung und keine KlimaAnlage zu steuern ist.

M.E. sollte der AussenTemperaturFühler die HeizungsSteuerung frühzeitig über Tendenzen der TemperaturEntwicklung informieren und nicht so direkt die Regelung der RaumTemperatur beeinflussen.
Gruss, Heinileini
​


----------



## Goofy_ (13 Oktober 2022)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne das Thema hier nochmal aufgreifen. Ich habe folgende Schaltung aufgebaut, um einem Heizungsregler eine Temperatur vorzugaukeln:
µC steuert Digitalpoti, welches in Reihe mit 2 Widerständen (ca. 640 Ohm) geschaltet ist. Schließe ich dies an den Heizungsregler an zeigt dieser die gewünschte Temperatur an. Dafür habe ich eine Messreihe aufgenommen und die Geradengleichung im Code vom µC verarbeitet.
Dies habe ich 3x aufgebaut und an 3 Anschlüsse des Reglers angeschlossen. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass sich bei der Veränderung eines Digitalwiderstandes auch die anderen Temperaturen am Regler ändern. Die Temperaturwerte weichen auch um ca. 1-2°C vom Sollwert ab. Es wirkt also so, als ob die Veränderung eines Widerstands Auswirkungen auf die Messwerte der anderen Widerstände hat. 
Kann mir wer erklären woran das liegen könnte? Und wie ich das Problem lösen könnte? Mittels Optokoppler? Ich habe damit noch nie gearbeitet und generell wenig Erfahrung bei Schaltungen wie dieser.

Vielen Dank und Grüße!
Goofy


----------



## Heinileini (13 Oktober 2022)

Du wolltest einem HeizungsRegler etwas vorgaukeln und jetzt gaukeln Dir drei TemperaturFühler etwas vor?  


Goofy_ schrieb:


> Ich habe folgende Schaltung aufgebaut, um einem Heizungsregler eine Temperatur vorzugaukeln:
> µC steuert *Digitalpoti*, welches in Reihe mit 2 Widerständen (ca. 640 Ohm) geschaltet ist. Schließe ich dies an den Heizungsregler an zeigt dieser die gewünschte Temperatur an. Dafür habe ich eine Messreihe aufgenommen und die Geradengleichung im Code vom µC verarbeitet.


Kannst Du mal ein DatenBlatt/eine Beschreibung des DigitalPotis hier hochladen oder zumindest die genaue TypenBezeichnung nennen?
Die Schaltung, in der Du das DigitalPoti verwendest, wäre auch interessant. Auch wie die DreifachVariante davon aussieht.
Ich bin mir fast sicher, dass es nicht geeignet ist, um damit GleichSpannungen erfolgreich (= "wunschgemäss) zu beeinflussen. Vermutlich ist es dafür gedacht, einen variablen SpannungsTeiler für WechselSpannungen zu bilden.


Goofy_ schrieb:


> Dies habe ich 3x aufgebaut und an 3 Anschlüsse des Reglers angeschlossen. Jetzt habe ich das Problem, dass sich bei der Veränderung eines Digitalwiderstandes auch die anderen Temperaturen am Regler ändern. Die Temperaturwerte weichen auch um ca. 1-2°C vom Sollwert ab. Es wirkt also so, als ob die Veränderung eines Widerstands Auswirkungen auf die Messwerte der anderen Widerstände hat.


Hmmm, ich bin nicht wirklich überrascht, denn ich hätte schon Bedenken, dass man mit dem digitalen Poti überhaupt freizügig einen variablen Widerstand simulieren kann. Dass es bei Dir mit einem HeizRegler geklappt hat, möchte ich nicht überbewerten.


Goofy_ schrieb:


> Und wie ich das Problem lösen könnte? Mittels Optokoppler? Ich habe damit noch nie gearbeitet und generell wenig Erfahrung bei Schaltungen wie dieser.


Mit OptoKoppler das Problem lösen? Worin genau besteht denn das Problem? Das haben wir ja noch nicht ansatzweise geklärt.


----------



## Plan_B (13 Oktober 2022)

Vorsicht bei diesen Schaltungen. Ich bin mit sowas mal über Potential gestolpert 🤣. Glücklicherweise ist nur der Analogwiderstands-IC abgeraucht.


----------



## sunny22 (14 Oktober 2022)

Wenn der benötigte Wertebereich begrenzt ist, lässt sich das mit einer binär abgestuften Widerstandskette realisieren bei der die Widerstände durch potentialfreie Kontakte überbrückt werden.


----------



## Plan_B (14 Oktober 2022)

DArf ich fragen, warum Du "vorgaukeln" möchtest?


----------



## Goofy_ (17 Oktober 2022)

Moin, 
erstmal vielen Dank für die Antworten! 
@Heinileini  Ich verwende folgendes Poti: X9C102s
Bzgl. der Schaltung: Ich steuere das Poti via ESP32 an. Die "Widerstandsausgänge" des Potis sind mit zwei Widerständen (insg. 680Ohm) in Reihe geschaltet (siehe Grafik).

@Plan_B was bedeutet, dass du über Potential gestolpert bist?
Zu deiner Frage: Ich möchte die Eingangssignale simulieren, um zu sehen, was am Ausgang passiert. Ich möchte also den Regelalgorithmus erforschen. 

@sunny22 Danke, ich schau mir das mal genauer an.


----------



## PN/DP (17 Oktober 2022)

Goofy_ schrieb:


> @Plan_B was bedeutet, dass du über Potential gestolpert bist?


Das Problem ist, daß die elektronischen Potentiometer nicht potentialfrei nur den Widerstand ändern, sondern auf die Pins eine Spannung geben, die die angeschlossene Elektronikschaltung von außen unerwünscht mit Fremdspannung beeinflussen, was normalerweise für höchstens einen Eingang der angeschlossenen Elektronikschaltung funktionieren kann. Da Du aber mehrere untereinander nicht potentialfreie Eingänge damit steuern willst, beeinflussen sich die Eingänge gegenseitig in ungewollter und undokumentierter Weise.

Harald


----------



## Plan_B (17 Oktober 2022)

Nicht nur das:
Meine alte Heizung hatte an den Analogports Potential +/-15V gegen GND und an den Digitalports +15V gegen GND.
Die Minus15 hatte ich übersehen und kurzgeschlossen 🤪


----------



## MSommer (17 Oktober 2022)

@Fozzy
Vielleicht wäre das ein möglicher Lösungsweg:
Ich habe zum Testen meiner Heizungsfunktionen z.B. die Außentemperatur mittels virtuellen Logik-Eingang (-20 bis+60°C) innerhalb des Programmes simuliert. Zum Testen schalte ich damit innerhalb des Programmes meinen analogen Außentemperatur-Messeingang mittels virtuellem Logik-Umschalter (Außentemperatur / Testbetrieb) auf einen gemeinsamen Analog-Merker, der je nach Umschaltstellung einen simulierten Messwert (z.B. -5°C) an die Funktionsbaugruppen weitergibt. Damit kann ich die programmierten Logiken problemlos kontrollieren/simulieren.
Nach Beendigung meiner Testserie, schalte ich den Logik-Umschalter wieder zurück und der „echte“ Außentemperaturwert wird über den Analog-Merker wieder an die Funktionsbaugruppen (z.B. +22°C) weitergegeben.

Das funktioniert unabhängig vom Sensortyp, bei Dir PT1000, bei mir 0-10V. In wie weit das bei deiner Automationsbaugruppe umsetzbar ist weiß ich nicht. Bei meinem Loxone-System ist das jedoch so umgesetzt.
ich hoffe es halbwegs „verständlich“ beschrieben zu haben.

Gruß Michael


----------



## Heinileini (17 Oktober 2022)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, daß die elektronischen Potentiometer nicht potentialfrei nur den Widerstand ändern, sondern auf die Pins eine Spannung geben, die die angeschlossene Elektronikschaltung von außen unerwünscht mit Fremdspannung beeinflussen, was normalerweise für höchstens einen Eingang der angeschlossenen Elektronikschaltung funktionieren kann.


Laut Auszügen aus dem DatenBlatt :
*"Terminal Voltages, ±5V"
"At all times, voltages on the potentiometer pins must be less than ±VCC."
"VSS (GROUND)"*
ist keines der PotiAnschlüsse mit "Masse" verbunden, aber so ganz ohne Bezug auf GND können die FeldeffektTransistoren (die als Schalter in der WiderstandsKette wirken) natürlich nicht in der gewünschten Weise funktionieren. Das ergibt ja auch indirekt die Angabe von ±VCC für die PotiAnschlüsse.


PN/DP schrieb:


> Da Du aber mehrere untereinander nicht potentialfreie Eingänge damit steuern willst, beeinflussen sich die Eingänge gegenseitig in ungewollter und undokumentierter Weise.


Genau so wird es sein.


Goofy_ schrieb:


> Dies habe ich 3x aufgebaut und an 3 Anschlüsse des Reglers angeschlossen.


Die 3 Anschlüsse des Reglers dürften nicht voneinander unabhängig (= potenzialfrei) sein.
Jetzt stellt sich noch die Frage, ob ein gemeinsames MassePotenzial für die 3 PT1000 geschaffen werden könnte.
Wenn die Pt1000 2-adrig angeschlossen werden, hängt dies nur noch von der Innenschaltung "des Reglers" ab.
Ist am Regler erkennbar, ob die 3 Pt1000 an einem gemeinsamen Potenzial angeschlossen sind?
Ich würde bei den am Regler angeschlossen Pt1000 mit einem Oszi (wegen ggfs impulsfömigem MessStrom) messen, welche Spannungen an ihnen anliegen. Die SpitzenWerte sollten bei 20°C ca. 3,6 V nicht überschreiten (je nach dem, bis zu welchen Temperaturen maximal gemessen werden soll).

Die gezeigte Verdrahtung
pin8 : VCC = +5V DC
pin3 : H  - nicht angeschlossen
pin5 : W - "PotiSchleifer"
pin6 : L  - "GND-naher" Anschluss des Potis?
pin4 : VSS = GND
sollte passen.


----------



## Plan_B (17 Oktober 2022)

Um den Regelalgo zu "erforschen", würd ich kaum solch Aufwand treiben.
Da Heizungssensorik stark bedämpft ist, hielte ich ein manuelles Poti bzw. Präzisionsfestwiderstände für ausreichend.
Normal ist die Aussentemperatur an einer steifen Kennlinie an bestimmte Vorlauftemperaturen gekoppelt.
Das gleiche gilt für Brauchwasser.
Eventuell ist es einfacher, die interne Kommunikation der Heizung zu belauschen?


----------



## Goofy_ (18 Oktober 2022)

Heinileini schrieb:


> Laut Auszügen aus dem DatenBlatt :
> *"Terminal Voltages, ±5V"
> "At all times, voltages on the potentiometer pins must be less than ±VCC."
> "VSS (GROUND)"*
> ...


Die 3 PT1000 liegen alle auf einer gemeinsamen Klemme. Somit hattet ihr wohl recht und die Eingänge beeinflussen sich bei meiner Verschaltung gegenseitig. 
Die Leerlaufspannung beträgt 5V, bei angeschlossenem 1kOhm messe ich an dem Widerstand eine Spannung von 1,17V.

@sunny22 Ich habe ein wenig recherchiert aber noch nicht so richtig herausfinden können wie ich so eine Schaltung aufbauen kann. Ich hätte eigentlich erwartet, dass es dafür schon fertige Bauteile gibt, die ich mittels I2C oder PWM ansteuern kann. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall, oder? Ich müsste mir also Widerstandswerte selbst heraussuchen & diese dann mit Relais / Transistoren je nach gewünschtem Wert verknüpfen?


----------



## Heinileini (19 Oktober 2022)

Goofy_ schrieb:


> Die 3 PT1000 liegen alle auf einer gemeinsamen Klemme.


Deute ich das richtig, dass von jedem der drei Pt1000 ein Anschluss mit dieser gemeinsamen Klemme verbunden ist?
Das ist doch schonmal ein AnsatzPunkt.


Goofy_ schrieb:


> Somit hattet ihr wohl recht und die Eingänge beeinflussen sich bei meiner Verschaltung gegenseitig.


Die Probleme könnten/dürften sein: 
- Deine drei R1-Widerstände
- das Anliegen der +5V an allen drei Potis
- eine fehlende MasseVerbindung zwischen Deiner Schaltung und dem Regler


Goofy_ schrieb:


> Die Leerlaufspannung beträgt 5V, bei angeschlossenem 1kOhm messe ich an dem Widerstand eine Spannung von 1,17V.


Vermutlich mit einem MultiMeter gemessen?

Mein VerdrahtungsVorschlag:



Die Verbindungen von pins1, 2, 4, 7 und 8 der X9C102SZ zum µC ESP32 bleiben. Ich habe davon nur GND und +5V eingezeichnet.

Folgendes ändert sich gegenüber Deiner bisherigen Schaltung:
Die Verbindungen der pins3 mit +5V werden aufgetrennt.
Die pins3 werden mit den pins5 gebrückt.
Die pins6 werden mit GND verbunden.
Die R1 werden "entfernt" und mit den R2 in Reihe geschaltet und ergeben 680 Ω (= 220 Ω + 460 Ω).
Folglich werden die pins5 per 680 Ω Widerstand mit den Pt1000-Klemmen des Reglers verbunden, die nicht für alle drei Pt1000 gemeinsam sind.
GND wird mit der gemeinsamen Pt1000-Klemme des Reglers verbunden.

Aber VOR dieser Aktion aber unbedingt klären:

- Hat die "andere" Klemme der Pt1000 am Regler wirklich eine positive Spannung gemessen gegen die gemeinsame Pt1000-Klemme?

- Kann GND wirklich problemlos mit der gemeinsamen Pt1000-Klemme des Reglers verbunden werden?
. . -> SpannungsMessungen (AC) zwischen GND und der gemeinsamen Pt1000-Klemme des Reglers:
. . 1. Spannung = ?  Ohne Verbindung zwischen beiden.
. . 2. Spannung = ?  Beide verbunden über 100 kΩ. (100 V entsprechen 1 mA)
. . 3. Spannung = ?  Beide verbunden über 10 kΩ. (10 V entsprechen 1 mA)
. . 4. Spannung = ?  Beide verbunden über 1 kΩ. (1 V entspricht 1 mA)
. . Die gemessene Spannung sollte von 1. bis 4. jeweils deutlich (auf maximal 1/10) abnehmen!


----------



## Goofy_ (25 Oktober 2022)

Moin @Heinileini ,
vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Erklärung und Hilfestellung, das ist super! 

Ich habe Voruntersuchungen durchgeführt:
A) Mit einem Multimeter auf DC an den PT1000-Klemmen des Reglers gemessen: 5V ("andere" Klemme gegen  gemeinsame PT1000-Klemme)

B) Messung wie von dir beschrieben durchgeführt (AC) zwischen GND vom µC und gemeinsamer PT1000-Klemme des Reglers. Folgende Werte gemessen:
1.) 80V
2.) 4,12V
3.) 0,43V
4.) 0,04V
--> Die gemessene Spannung nimmt jeweils auf min. 1/10 ab. 

Somit kann ich die  Anpassung der Schaltung durchführen, richtig?

Ich würde gerne verstehen, warum ich mittels der Messreihe herausfinde, dass ich beide GNDs zusammenschließen kann. Kannst du mir das kurz erklären? Vielen Dank!


----------



## Heinileini (25 Oktober 2022)

Goofy_ schrieb:


> Somit kann ich die  Anpassung der Schaltung durchführen, richtig?


JA, ich denke die Verbindung der beiden MassePunkte wird keine Probleme machen.


Goofy_ schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne verstehen, warum ich mittels der Messreihe herausfinde, dass ich beide GNDs zusammenschließen kann. Kannst du mir das kurz erklären? Vielen Dank!


0,04 V an 1000 Ω, da fliesst also ein AusgleichsStrom von 40 µA. Und das auch recht unabhängig vom Widerstand (1 kΩ ... 100 kΩ).
Wir haben es also mit einer "StromQuelle" mit sehr hohem InnenWiderstand zu tun.
Über die MasseVerbindung wird also kein grosser Strom fliessen und der Draht wird nicht "verglühen". 
Nun ja, die zu Anfang gemessenen 80 V zwischen den beiden miteinander zu verbindenden MassePotenzialen sehen ja recht Respekt einflössend aus.
Und diese 80 V einfach kurzschliessen? Nur die Spannung von 80 V allein sagt aber noch gar nichts aus.
Da möchte man schon abschätzen können, was dann passieren wird und wo die Sicherungen fliegen werden.
Durch z.B. kapazitive Kopplungen in den Netzteilen werden mit Sicherheit Spannungen zu messen sein.
Da ich Deinen Aufbau nicht kenne, wollte ich aber kein Risiko eingehen und Dir nicht einfach empfehlen, die beiden MassePunkte blindlings miteinander zu verbinden.


----------



## Goofy_ (8 November 2022)

Kurzes Update: Der Umbau hat geklappt und das Problem der gegenseitigen Beeinflussung wurde behoben. *Vielen Dank für die Hilfe!*

Als Info für alle, die etwas ähnliches umsetzen möchten: Das Poti ist leider nicht in der Lage den Widerstandswert auf eine höhere Genauigkeit als 10 Ohm einzustellen. Dadurch weicht der gemessene Wert vom gewünschten Wert um teilweise +-1,5°C ab.


----------



## Heinileini (8 November 2022)

Goofy_ schrieb:


> Dadurch weicht der gemessene Wert vom gewünschten Wert um teilweise +-1,5°C ab.


Ja, aber der "gemessene" Wert ist doch in Wirklichkeit der zu grob simulierte Wert, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe. Das elektronische Poti sollte keinen Einfluss auf eine reale Messung mit einem Pt1000 haben.


----------



## Goofy_ (16 November 2022)

Nein, auf die reale Messung hat das elektronische Poti keinen Einfluss, da hast du natürlich Recht, ich habe mich da etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt.

Ich habe nun eine Schaltung mit dem Digitalpoti AD8400 (255 Schritte anstatt 100 Schritte, sodass ich mittels Poti Schrittweiten von 1°C simulieren kann anstatt 2,5°C) erstellt. Spricht etwas dagegen, hier ebenfalls den von dir @Heinileini beschriebenen Umbau durchzuführen? Äquivalent zum Umbau mit den 3 X9C102s: GNDs und einen Messanschluss der Potis (B1) auf der Platine verbinden, das ganze mit der verbundenen Messschiene vom Regler verbinden.

Hier ist das Datenblatt zum Poti:


			https://www.analog.com/media/en/technical-documentation/data-sheets/AD8400_8402_8403.pdf


----------



## Heinileini (16 November 2022)

Goofy_ schrieb:


> Ich habe nun eine Schaltung mit dem Digitalpoti AD8400 (255 Schritte anstatt 100 Schritte, sodass ich mittels Poti Schrittweiten von 1°C simulieren kann anstatt 2,5°C) erstellt. Spricht etwas dagegen, hier ebenfalls den von dir @Heinileini beschriebenen Umbau durchzuführen? Äquivalent zum Umbau mit den 3 X9C102s: GNDs und einen Messanschluss der Potis auf der Platine verbinden, das ganze mit der verbundenen Messschiene vom Regler verbinden.


Moin Goofy,
ich sehe keinen Grund, von dem SchaltungsKonzept, das sich für den X9C102s als zielführend erwiesen hat, wieder abzukehren.
Du benötigst ja für Deine Schaltung keine 3 "freischwebende" Potis mit je 3 zugänglichen Anschlüssen, sondern nur 3 variable Widerstände mit je 2 zugänglichen Anschlüssen, die durch die angeschlossene Schaltung ohnehin einseitig auf Masse gelegt werden.
Gruss, Heinileini


----------

